# gallon carboy



## Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

$28.07 6 gallon carboys FREE shipping

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VFXW5W?ie=UTF8&tag=hombrefin-20&link_code=as3&camp=211189&creative=373489&creativeASIN=B002VFXW5W


----------



## BobF (Mar 8, 2011)

EXCELLENT - They're ba-ack!!!

I'll be ordering 6 more pronto.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice find Tom. Folks these deals don't usually last long. For those people that have to pay over $40.00 a piece this is a heck of a deal. Just a heads up, don't be surprised if you order several that some are smashed when you get them. They are not packed well. The good news is Amazon stands behind the product 100%. This happened to me and several others last year. If I needed some more right now I would not hesitate to get these.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 8, 2011)

Great price, but not in stock! Ships in 5-6 weeks it says.........


----------



## Flem (Mar 8, 2011)

Bummer! I need 2 now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Flem said:


> Bummer! I need 2 now.



Get your order in anyways. They'll follow up eventually.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, they follow up but from what Ive seen on here you have to send them back anyways as 1/2-3/4 of them arrive broken!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yeah, they follow up but from what Ive seen on here you have to send them back anyways as 1/2-3/4 of them arrive broken!



Wade you don't even have to send them back. You just call and explain what happen and they immediately credit your charge card.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't have to do that - the UPS guy opened and we saw it was broke and he took care of it for me. Sent it back as damaged - had a new one shipped out.


----------



## BobF (Mar 9, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Yeah, they follow up but from what Ive seen on here you have to send them back anyways as 1/2-3/4 of them arrive broken!


 
The 7 I previously ordered arrived in perfect shape. Yes, it takes a while. This deal isn't good for filling an immediate need. But, if you're planning ahead it's a great deal.

Also, they were unavailable for a while due to broken deliveries and delays. Maybe those problems have been addressed.


----------



## BobF (Mar 10, 2011)

BobF said:


> EXCELLENT - They're ba-ack!!!
> 
> I'll be ordering 6 more pronto.


 
Make that 10. Just ordered. Est delivery last week of April.

With all of this savings, I might be able to afford luxuries like Wade's shrink capsule heater some day ::


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

Good luck to all, I truly hope they reach you in one pce!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 10, 2011)

I ordered 2. Hope at least one makes it intact.


----------



## BobF (Mar 10, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Good luck to all, I truly hope they reach you in one pce!


 
My last order, 7 carboys, arrived in 100% perfect condition!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2011)

Thats great, I hope they have fixed this shipping problem. Im sure it must have costed them something if not just trouble with trying to keep up with the orders. I know UPS or FedEx has insurance but I also know that from having many many deliveries with all the pumps that 1 of them broke getting to me and Im still waiting to get my money from UPS for that. Its been over 2 months now and Ive been on the phone many many times breaking theor chops and still get the run around everytime.


----------



## BallardBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

I bought my last Better Bottle from www.sunflowersupplies.com for $29 plus free shipping.


----------



## BobF (Mar 11, 2011)

BallardBoy said:


> I bought my last Better Bottle from www.sunflowersupplies.com for $29 plus free shipping.


 
It doesn't look like they have any *real* carboys


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 11, 2011)

BallardBoy said:


> I bought my last Better Bottle from www.sunflowersupplies.com for $29 plus free shipping.



My first thought was that sounds pretty expensive but if they were $23.00 and $6.00 shipping that would sound like a good deal. LOL It's all perception so yes thats actually a good price.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Mar 12, 2011)

I hate to say but Id rather drive 10 min to my brew shop and pay the extra 15 bucks, and not wait 6 weeks, than to deal with broken carboys and dealing with amazon. But hey, thats just me..


----------



## BobF (Mar 12, 2011)

Dirtydog420 said:


> I hate to say but Id rather drive 10 min to my brew shop and pay the extra 15 bucks, and not wait 6 weeks, than to deal with broken carboys and dealing with amazon. But hey, thats just me..


 
I would prefer driving to the LHBS as well. Problem is, the nearest is 2 hours away (4 hours RT).

I've used Amazon off/on quite a bit over the years and never had a problem.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree with Bob and if you're buying six of them you're probably not in any hurry but just stocking up. If you needed it right away thats a different story.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Mar 12, 2011)

I am just lazy and hate dealing with customer service even if it is easy.. But at the same time, to stock up, prob a good idea but I wont be going through my equipment any faster then I am for a while..


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got this from Amazon:

We have good news! We're able to get this part of your order to you faster than we originally promised: 

"Paklab Glass Carboy 23 Liter, 1.9-Pound Box"
Previous estimated arrival date: April 21 2011 - April 30 2011
New estimated arrival date: March 21 2011 - March 24 2011

That's next week!


----------



## BobF (Mar 13, 2011)

I got the same message on my 10!


----------



## BobF (Mar 15, 2011)

All 10 are scheduled to arrive Friday. Ordered the 10th, delivery on the 18th.

Not too shabby!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 15, 2011)

I have my tracking numbers too!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 16, 2011)

I have 2 new 6 gal carboys a day early. Haven't opened the boxes yet but no bad sounds!
Shipped from PA in amazon boxes.


----------



## BobF (Mar 16, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I have 2 new 6 gal carboys a day early. Haven't opened the boxes yet but no bad sounds!
> Shipped from PA in amazon boxes.


 

You suck!!!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 16, 2011)

BobF said:


> You suck!!!



Maybe so but I have new carboys


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> maybe so but i have new carboys



lmao


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 16, 2011)

BobF said:


> You suck!!!



Hey wait a minute did you just call me a cork soaker?


----------



## BobF (Mar 16, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Maybe so but I have new carboys


 

Yeah, well just wait until tomorrow!!!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 16, 2011)

BobF said:


> Yeah, well just wait until tomorrow!!!



I'll be green with envy! 

Hopefully they don't arrive as a kit!


----------



## BobF (Mar 16, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> I'll be green with envy!
> 
> Hopefully they don't arrive as a kit!


 

If they do, I hope they include the glue!


----------



## BobF (Mar 18, 2011)

It's me that sux today - 10 pristine 6g carboys!!

No kits


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 18, 2011)

BobF said:


> It's me that sux today - 10 pristine 6g carboys!!
> 
> No kits


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 18, 2011)

That's great news! That's a 60 gallons of brewing you need to do now! You must have some big plans


----------



## jet (Mar 18, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> That's great news! That's a 60 gallons of brewing you need to do now! You must have some big plans



Maybe no one told him they're reusable?


----------



## BobF (Mar 18, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> That's great news! That's a 60 gallons of brewing you need to do now! You must have some big plans


 
What I have plans for is 2 freezers still full of last years harvest. A 7.5cf chest and a 4cf top.

That plus a plan to double my elderberry and blackberry harvests this year 

The packaging was far superior to the last order. Instead of shipping the carboys in their mfr box, these were double boxed with lotsa' thick bublewrap and paper in the outer box.

Amazon did good getting this problem solved without a price increase.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 18, 2011)

BobF said:


> What I have plans for is 2 freezers still full of last years harvest. A 7.5cf chest and a 4cf top.
> 
> That plus a plan to double my elderberry and blackberry harvests this year
> 
> ...



Yes that was some great packaging! The best bubble wrap I've seen. Keeping that stuff for shipping ebay stuff. Now I need a 3gal one.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 18, 2011)

Now thats impressive 10 of them and not one broken, looks like they got their ship in shape now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ordered 4 a few days ago - scheduled to be here mid april to mid may. Will see how the new shipping process goes...


----------

